# Merry Christmas from Logan and Abby!



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

We take photos each year in front of our tree. Abby had just returned from the groomer and refused to smile. She cooperates at the groomer, but it apparently is not her favorite thing to do. 😅

Merry Christmas to all of y'all!

LOL -- it could be the hat.










Or maybe not...










Logan didn't mind the hat:










Sweet boy poses so nicely!










One more --


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Gorgeous!! Merry Christmas!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Merry Christmas! Abby is beautiful and Logan is smiling big enough for both of them...he is a handsome fella.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Merry Christmas! These are such beautiful pictures


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

diane0905 said:


> We take photos each year in front of our tree. Abby had just returned from the groomer and refused to smile. She cooperates at the groomer, but it apparently is not her favorite thing to do. 😅
> 
> Merry Christmas to all of y'all!
> 
> ...


I don't see a difference between the hat and no hat picture of Abby. She just looks like she is tolerating the whole thing. They both look great!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Merry Christmas, great pictures of your Beautiful Abby and Handsome Logan.


----------



## stsmark (Feb 1, 2020)

Merry Christmas to all. Great pictures. Windy came home from the groomers with Holiday decorations too.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

stsmark said:


> Merry Christmas to all. Great pictures. Windy came home from the groomers with Holiday decorations too.
> View attachment 887827


Awwww. So pretty!

On a funny note, I picked up Luke from the groomer once and they had a pink bow on each of his ears.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

These pics all made me smile! Merry Christmas.


----------

